# Zeitlimit



## noob222 (15. Dez 2006)

hallo,

vielleicht kennt ihr das vom fußball-tippen. wenn ein spiel um 18:00 uhr anfängt, dann kann man z.b. nur bis 10 minuten vor dem anpfiff noch tippen. also man hat hier dann ein zeitlimit. 
genau das gleiche versuche ich auch zu realisieren. in der datenbank, sind begegnungen gespeichert so das ein angemeldeter user, die möglichkeit hat, für die begegnungen seine tipps einzugeben wobei ihm auch angezeigt wird, wann das spiel anfängt. dafür wurde auch schon sql.Timestamp importiert. 

wie kann ich das am besten machen? könnt ihr mir ein paar hinweise/vorgehensweise geben, wenn ich ein zeitlimit für eine begegnung erstellen kann?


mfg


----------



## SlaterB (15. Dez 2006)

wenn du zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt oder in einem Thread wiederholend eine Countdown-Zeitanzeige anzeigen möchtest,
dann subtrahiere die aktuelle Zeit (System.currentTimeInMillies()) von der Zielzeit


wenn du bei der Abgabe eines Tipps prüfen möchtest, ob dieser noch rechtzeitig kam,
dann schaue dir wieder die aktuelle Zeit im Vergleich zum Limit an,

was kan man da an Tipps geben? du hast zwei Zeiten die du vergleichen kannst,
vorher oder nachher


----------



## noob222 (18. Dez 2006)

Hi,

wie kann ich denn die Zeit aus der Datenbank holen?
Jeder Angemeldeter Benutzer in der Session hat eine eindeutige ID, so das man die ID zu einem User ermittel kann, der sich gerade angemeldet hat. 
Die Zeit (Anpfiff) ist in der Datenbank abgespeichert. Nur weiss ich nicht wie ich den Verlgeich mit der aktuellen Zeit System.currentTimeInMillies()) und der mit der Datenbank herstellen soll.Es gibt ja Methoden wie befor(Timestamp ts) oder after(Timestamp ts) die nützlich sind. 

vielleicht noch ein denkanstoss???

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (18. Dez 2006)

nicht alles auf einmal,

1.
die DB ist (vereinfacht gesehen für einfache Beispiel-Anwendungen)
nur zum Speichern von Informationen da,
wenn von dort was gebraucht wird, dann lade das mit einfachen Select-Mitteln, so dass die Informationen als Objekte vorliegen,

so, ab diesem Zeitpunkt ist die DB gestorben, hat nichts mehr mit dem fachlichen Problem des Zeitvergleichs zu tun

-----------

2.
wenn du gar nicht weißt, wie du mit Zeiten umzugehen hast, warum dann so eine komplizierte Aufgabe?

schreibe dir doch lieber ein Testprogramm, z.B. mit dem Ziel,
2 zufällige Stunden des heutigen Tages zu erzeugen und die Differenz auszurechnen,

warum sowas kompliziertes wie 'fußball-tippen' in diesem Thread überhaut erwähnen, wenn die Grundlagen fehlen?
das verwirrt doch nur..

ich empfehle mit Calendar-Objekten zu arbeiten, schaue dir die Klasse(n) an,
lese Lehrbücher..,

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...10_001.htm#mjae851dd83641d56a9f22e93fc0861e66

bei konkreten Fragen kann ich dir dann weiterhelfen,

-------

zu Timestamp weiß ich nix, bin mir aber sicher, dass mindestens die API da was beiträgt,
oder jemand anders erzählt es


----------



## noob222 (19. Dez 2006)

ok, ich hab das problem gelöst. 

hab einfach timestamp mit new Date() verglichen und hat geklappt


----------



## SlaterB (19. Dez 2006)

sag ich doch 

(okok ich habs kompliziert gemacht  )


----------

